# World War 3 Roleplay (sign-up, ideas, etc)



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(If this roleplay is too politically sensitive, just kill it).

On the 9th of November, 1989, the Cold War was meant to end.

It didn't.

On the verge of political and economic meltdown, the Soviet Union invades Western Europe in a bid to save it's ailing economy and inspire patriotism in its people. NATO is plunged in a desperate war to halt the red Blitzkrieg as more and more of Europe falls. 

With the majority of NATO's forces are tied up in the war in Europe, the Soviet Union attacks the largely undefended United States, and invades the West Coast. Los Angeles, Seattle, and San Francisco are the first major cities to fall to the invasion force, and the first of many to come.

Whoever wins this war will dominate the globe and be the sole ruler of man; the loser, a mere footnote in history.

/story mode: OFF

So yeah, your basic two team roleplay. Align with either the USSR or NATO, or both, and basically have fun! It's my first attempt a GMing a roleplay, and hopefully it'll work and not be too politically sensitive.

Character Profile

Name (self explanatory really):
Team (either NATO or USSR):
Appearance (self explanatory):
Equipment (choose from the list bellow):
Background (self explanatory):

NATO Weapons & Equipment
M16 Assault Rifle (you all have access to this, as it is the most basic rifle)
M16+M203 Grenade Launcher x4
M16 and LAW launcher x1
M60 Light Machine Gun x2
M16 and Medikit x1

Soviet Weapons & Equipment
AK-74 (like the M16, you all have access to this, as it is the most basic rifle)
Ak-74+Grenade Launcher x4
Ak-74+RPG-7 x1
PK Light machine gun x2
AK-74 and medikit x1

Damn, that was a long post. Hope you enjoy the RP!


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

Please ignore me, I'm a dipshit and I'm taking a time out til I can learn to play with the adults.
-G


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

If someone is trolling, please just report them. DO NOT FEED THE TROLL -G

sorry :cray: :laugh:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Um, If I may, I have the D20 modern rollplaying handbook, and it has a much more extensive list of equimpent if you would like that. Also It may be more easaly explained to say that the cuban misile crisis went south. either way this is awsome (if its still going, it looks like I'm fasionably late).

Name: Borris "the blade"
Team: USSR
Equipment: Grenade launcher set
Background: Borris started life durring the first world war, and he grew cynicle at an early age when his family was killed. In the second he faught the grewling war against the Nazzis in the motherland. Now he continues his service and will do anything his motherland asks of him. He is totaly loyal, and is battle hardened beyond compare, and he is ready to fight. After all no ones gotten him yet. He is somethimes short with yonger soldirs because he is annoyed by their gung-ho attitude twards war. But still, they are his comrads.

Please dont yell at me and call me a comunist, I'm just roll playing.


----------

